# 27b PRP Do you need 5 yrs experience?



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

I am in the process of applying for PR after obtaining a CSV with a company end of last year.

On the vfs site under the list of requirements the point:

Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years. "Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions."

Does this mean if you have studied at SA universities then this does not apply to you. I only have 2 years post qualification experience (which I used to submit to IITPSA and obtain the csv) and have done all studying in SA and been in SA for the past 7 - 9 years. So can I now apply for PR or would I need to have 5 years experience?

Any help to clarify would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey everyone, I received word from VFS that you can use that waiver signed by Minister Gigaba,
waiving those 3 points:
-Saqa
-5 years post qualification experience
-Comprehensive cv and testimonials
IF you graduated from SA institutions.

Just to confirm another thing, bank statements are not needed for this right?


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

i think bank statement is need coz it show how are you going to survive . what i am not sure about is, do i need to have job offer or i can apply even i dont have


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

gmakadho said:


> i think bank statement is need coz it show how are you going to survive . what i am not sure about is, do i need to have job offer or i can apply even i dont have


job offer needed,bank statement not needed


----------



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

You do not need a job offer if you are using the graduate waiver.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Does a 1 year advanced university diploma qualify for graduate waiver? thanks.


----------



## Letshani (Oct 23, 2018)

*PRP Waiver*

I also wonder if the waiver includes post graduate diplomas


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

su8898 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does a 1 year advanced university diploma qualify for graduate waiver? thanks.


i think its fine as long it falls under critical skills coz advanced diploma is NQF LEVEL 8 equivalent to degree.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Letshani said:


> I also wonder if the waiver includes post graduate diplomas


aslong it falls under critical skills i think you qualify


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

I think you are qualified to apply for the PR now. If you need a permanent contract of employment we can help you. 



jakeOne said:


> I am in the process of applying for PR after obtaining a CSV with a company end of last year.
> 
> On the vfs site under the list of requirements the point:
> 
> ...


----------

